
Jobs in the Progressive Movement - cultivateteam
https://all-hands.us
======
cultivateteam
Calling all tech, data, and paid media talent: we've got under 100 days to the
election, and the progressive movement needs your help more than ever. Join
All Hands to get matched up with a job at one of the most impactful
organizations today (it's free!). We'll work to actively matchmake you to
roles with our hiring partners and vouch for your experiences wherever we can.
We've got over 40 hiring partners (including Color of Change, SEIU, Priorities
USA, the DNC, Fair Count, Hustle & many more) and 300+ active roles. Apply
here to join the talent pool >> [https://all-hands.us](https://all-hands.us)

